# help: heads up display



## Guest (Dec 22, 2002)

Hey guys, this is my first post, any help would be appreciated

I drive a 92 240 sx le coupe that has heads up display. I bought it about six months ago. For the first five months the heads up speedometer only worked once. But in the last month it has all of a sudden started to work pretty much everyday, usually in the morning when I first start it up. The problem is that it never last more than a few minutes--or for a few seconds for that matter--it just fades away. (everything else works fine, including the odometer and the tac).

Does anyone know what's happening? How I could get it to work constantly? At first I thought it might be a loose connection, but I don't think so now. Could it be a fuse? Or something else?

A answer or a link would greatly appreciated

Thanks,

Jack


----------



## GoofyCA18DET (Dec 22, 2002)

I could be a bad connection like it turns on but something heats up and makes the connection just fade away.But thats just a guess since I dont have HUD.


----------



## Lusty240SX (Dec 9, 2002)

What is this HUD everyone keeps talking about? I have a '92 240SX also...


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

HUD = Heads Up Display

Basically, your speed limit is projected onto the windshield in the lower left corner. The theory is you won't have to "take your eyes off the road" to see your speed limit.

Mine is intermittent as well. I've replaced the projecting unit that's in the dash. I also have the speed sensor that goes on the tranny but I haven't replaced that yet. Hope this helps...

http://www.240sx.org/faq/articles/dash_light_out.htm

...and for the speed sensor check...
http://www.240sx.org/faq/articles/speedometer_problem.htm

laterz...Jody


----------

